# Brainstorming... suggestions?



## Whipblade (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't have an exact group to bounce my ideas off of to help, my hubby is only good for somethings, this isn't one of them.

I got some pixies who need something other than being fast and small that would make them very valuable to the world at large. (For explaination sake, think tinkerbell)

They come from a 'fantasy/magical/whimical' place.  So magic and powers are OK.

I was thinking of something along the line of long livety within their blood. Or somesort of 'rejuvinating' ablility. Although everyone may age, they still look 10 years younger than they are.

Is that enough? Or should there be something more? Something more powerful?


I also got elves, but I believe their 'healing' techiniques are enough to warrent capture.

Thoughts? Suggestion?


----------



## Whipblade (Jul 11, 2009)

Sorry for the glaring Typos.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 11, 2009)

You can make a very potent magic dust by grinding up their bones into a powder.  Also, the wings are very lovely and are prized as decorative quills for nobles' hats.
Something like that?


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 11, 2009)

I second the above example. I was about to come up with something like that, but he put it perfectly.


----------



## TShaw (Jul 12, 2009)

If your going to have them hunted for their properties there also needs to be some consequences. For instance your pixies would almost have to know why their friends and family keep disappearing so there would likely be a response of some kind. Their mental make up would necessarily leave the possibility open for them to be quite militant once they discovered one of these hated hunters that so plague their existence. You donâ€™t have to actually have an occurrence but just a hint or two in their reactions to give them as a whole race a bit of personality.


----------



## Murphy Z (Jul 12, 2009)

They make an awesome rock band and they sometimes help people in need or they steal children away. They're beautiful in that semi-alien sort of way and may not wear any clothes. Wikipedia probably has more info...


----------



## Wolfy_the_beast (Jul 13, 2009)

they can grow rare plants, unknown anywhere else, that are very vauleable


----------

